# My new ponies!



## CheyAut (Apr 23, 2007)

First, I"m new on the pony board, so I have no clue if there are any rules on what type/size ponies are "allowed" here so sorry if I'm out of line with my ponies? I"m just so excited about them




And they're my first ponies.

Funny how many people start out riding ponies and move on to horses. I started on horses, my first horse is my 16 hand TB... and I moved down to ponies!



But I"m only 5' and wanted something smaller to ride, something more my size!

So I LOVE appies, and decided on a POA. But then another pony came up that I really like from a friend in Al, who is a pinto... after much debate I decided to stick with a POA. Only then I coudn't get the pinto off my mind... and thought, what the heck, get BOTH! haha!

So this is my POA yearling colt, Tough Rockets Tiger. He will be gelded ASAP. He is very sweet and follows me around. He was shown in a POA show 2 Sats ago and got Reserve Grand Champ



Even beat his dad for that! He should be somewhere around 13hh. He came home Saturday morning.
















And then this is the pinto, her name is Calista. My friend rescued her last fall, she was skin and bones... I'll post the before picture as well so you can see! The hauler picks her up from Al. Tuesday morning to bring her here to Az



She's 13.1hh.

Before:






And now:
















Jessi


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Apr 23, 2007)

Congratulations :aktion033: on both very nice ponies can see :new_shocked: why you are so excited. Enjoy. :bgrin


----------



## CheyAut (Apr 24, 2007)

Filipowicz Farm said:


> Congratulations :aktion033: on both very nice ponies can see :new_shocked: why you are so excited. Enjoy. :bgrin



Thanks!



Calista left Alabama this morning and is on her way!



I can't wait to have her here





Jessi


----------



## MBhorses (Apr 24, 2007)

:aktion033: congrats

Nice looking ponies.Are they going to be your riding poines?


----------



## crponies (Apr 24, 2007)

Congrats! They both look great and I'm sure you'll have a lot of fun with them. :bgrin


----------



## CheyAut (Apr 26, 2007)

MBhorses said:


> :aktion033: congrats
> 
> Nice looking ponies.Are they going to be your riding poines?


Thanks, and yup! It'll be nice to ride something that I can get on without a step haha! And I can actually see their backs, how weird 

Jessi


----------



## Devon (Apr 27, 2007)

WooHoo

LOVe The Appys Colouring how hes so black at the front





LOVE the little girl to what an improvement to her weight :aktion033: :new_shocked:



:

CONGRATS



:



:


----------



## CheyAut (Apr 28, 2007)

Mini Luver--hart wee man said:


> WooHoo
> 
> LOVe The Appys Colouring how hes so black at the front
> 
> ...



Thanks!





Calista arrived last night. SHe is sooo incredibly sweet, and even more beautiful in person, I"m in love 

Jessi


----------



## tracerace (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh my! He's lovely (I can only see the first couple photo's). I can see why you are excited!

I am a pony nut too - we have all sizes from Percheron down to mini's...but someday all the big horses will be gone and I'll have all ponies.

I have a POA too - she's very refined like the one in your picture (but not nearly as flashy as yours!). One of the smartest equines I've ever known BTW...is yours like that?


----------



## maplegum (May 1, 2007)

I can't view the photos of the 2nd 'rescue' pony... but I love the appy..gorgeous!


----------



## Mini Whinny (May 1, 2007)

Very Cute!!!


----------



## CheyAut (May 1, 2007)

tracerace said:


> Oh my! He's lovely (I can only see the first couple photo's). I can see why you are excited!
> 
> I am a pony nut too - we have all sizes from Percheron down to mini's...but someday all the big horses will be gone and I'll have all ponies.
> 
> I have a POA too - she's very refined like the one in your picture (but not nearly as flashy as yours!). One of the smartest equines I've ever known BTW...is yours like that?



Thank you!



No perches here, but we have a Friesian, down to a 28" mini, so like you, we have quite a variety!

He seems pretty smart, I"ll know better once I start working with him



I was supposed to be off last week (I work 7 on/7off) but got called in to work most of it (don't get me started on that one!) so I look forward to having NEXT week off to play with the ponies





Jessi



maplegum said:


> I can't view the photos of the 2nd 'rescue' pony... but I love the appy..gorgeous!


Oops I moved the photos! I'm surprised the POAs are still showing... guess I didn't move those yet? Thought I did...

Here's Calista
















And this was when my friend rescued her:











Jessi


----------



## Jill (May 1, 2007)

Both are GORGEOUS!!! That mare sure is happy to know you and your friend -- she looks awesome now!


----------



## tracerace (May 1, 2007)

I'm speechless! Calista sure transformed into a swan. She's stunning...wonderful job!


----------



## CheyAut (May 2, 2007)

Thanks Jill and Tracerace



Such a huge improvement huh?





Jessi


----------



## Bess Kelly (May 12, 2007)

That would be my favorite coloring on an appy :aktion033: :aktion033: MY, OH MY!!



: He's beautiful and at 13 hh I could ride him



: I'm waaaay older but, a small woman @ 103#.

The mare is lovely......wow, what a transformation! I'm so glad your friend found her. She is lovely.


----------



## lilhorseladie (May 12, 2007)

That appy is beautiful. But the mare...she is breath taking! What a wonderful second chance. It would have been so easy to give up on that bag of bones. Swan indeed! Gorgeous! You are a lucky lady to be owned by those two, that's for sure!



:


----------



## Lisa Strass (May 12, 2007)

Welcome to the pony board! Your POA is soooo nice, and like others have said, What a transformation on your mare! She looks fantastic. :aktion033: I can see why you're excited about them!



:


----------



## CheyAut (May 14, 2007)

Thanks everyone



And yes, I'm very lucky to be owned by them 

Funny story about my POA. When we're filling up the water buckets, you have to really watch him, he likes to take the hose. And will play tug o war with you for it!

So my hubby does these weird sleepwalking type things at night. He also rolls over and tries to steal the blanket (without knowing he does). So the other night he was pulling the blanket away. I hold on to my part of it, then he gives up normally. But not this time. So I gave a little. Then a little more. Finally I was at the very edge. I opened my eyes... and he was standing at the foot of the bed! "Craig, what are you doing?" no answer, just confusion... "go back to bed"

In the morning he told me he was dreaming about Skylar (POA's barn name) and the hose! LOL!

Jessi


----------

